# We finally picked a middle name :)



## MamaFlick

Hi everyone :) My husband and I have decided on Elora as a first name. We've had a hard time with middle names though! Neither of us have any great family names to pass down. Please help!

So far, I really like:
Elora Rose 
Elora Cadence 

Any other ideas? Or do you particularly like either of the above?


----------



## JJKCB

Elora Cadence both lovely names but this ones a little more unique :)


----------



## LoolaBear

Elora Cadence definitely :flow: it sounds elegant and beautiful and different from the more common middle names.

love the name Elora, it was the name of a character in a book i have recently been reading. she was a very elegant person


----------



## XfairyhopesX

Elora lucille xx


----------



## MamaFlick

Bump! Any other ideas? <3 Pretty please.


----------



## MariposaTam

How about-

Elora Ray/Rae
Elora Mae
Elora Marie
Elora Grace
Elora Louise
Elora Frances 

I'm still thinking! Love the name Elora though!

Edit-just realized Elora Frances Flick is a little much on the F's but I still love how Elora Frances sounds.


----------



## onetwothreebp

Elora Jane
Elora Louise
Elora Margaret


----------



## LoolaBear

what sort of name are you looking for? Classic? Elegant? Unique (but not crazy unique)? Natural/Earthy? etc or just a mixture of names?

I will get my thinking cap on


----------



## MamaFlick

LoolaBear said:


> Unique (but not crazy unique)?

^ this :)

Although I am really open to anything.

So far I'm really loving Frances! That's soooo cute!


----------



## onetwothreebp

Elora Sky
Elora Wynter/Winter
Elora Brooke
Elora Mae


----------



## LoolaBear

Elora Willoe
Elora Quinn
Elora Violet
Elora Harmony
Elora Lily
Elora Fleur
Elora Blossom
Elora Edith
Elora Francesca
Elora Anastasia
Elora Saskia
Elora Annabeth
Elora Primrose
Elora Evelyn (eve-lyn)


want anymore :haha:


----------



## MamaFlick

Anastasia - I actually completely forgot about this name, but that has always been one of my favorite names! I'll see if the hubby likes it...


----------



## LoolaBear

i hope he likes it, it is very pretty.


----------



## bumblebeexo

I love Elora Rose!


----------



## MamaFlick

Update - I am considering *Elora Margaret *because Margaret is my grandma's middle name. What do you guys think - is it hideous or is it okay?? I don't particularly love the name Margaret but I do love the idea of giving my baby girl a middle name that comes from my family, and Margaret is the only name that isn't totally hideous in my family (sad, I know). We have a lot of names like Ethel, Pearl, Joy, etc etc... and I don't like any of those.

Also was thinking, my hubby's grandma's names were both Mary. So maybe some combination of Margaret and Mary, like any name that starts with Mar that is pretty. Any suggestions are more than welcome!!!


----------



## onetwothreebp

I think Elora Margaret is nice, although I really like Elora Pearl, lol. 

Elora Marie
Elora Marnie
Elora Margot
Elora Majorie
Elora Marilyn


----------



## MamaFlick

So thanks to a post by PurpleIvy44, I've figured out Elora's middle name!

Her name will be... Elora Isis !!!

My hubby and I both love it. I'm so excited, it just feels right and it goes so well with our last name (I'm sure you can guess what that is based on my name...). YAY! No more worrying about her name!!!

Thanks to everyone who gave me ideas on this thread and a special thanks to PurpleIvy, since I stole her possible first name and made it my little girl's middle name. :)


----------



## PurpleIvy44

MamaFlick said:


> So thanks to a post by PurpleIvy44, I've figured out Elora's middle name!
> 
> Her name will be... Elora Isis !!!
> 
> My hubby and I both love it. I'm so excited, it just feels right and it goes so well with our last name (I'm sure you can guess what that is based on my name...). YAY! No more worrying about her name!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who gave me ideas on this thread and a special thanks to PurpleIvy, since I stole her possible first name and made it my little girl's middle name. :)


How funny, I'm glad to have helped :) We're on different coasts so we're pretty safe on not running into each other. :haha: Interesting that you were thinking of Rose at first and that is going to be her middle name. I'm still so torn on what to name our little one!


----------

